# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones y riadas se controlan en embalses, canales y redes de los ríos, alerta experto

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...a experto.aspx

*Inundaciones y riadas se controlan en embalses, canales y redes de los ríos, alerta experto*

30/10/2012


El control del riesgo de riadas e inundaciones empieza en los embalses y las redes y cabeceras de los ríos, donde debe gestionarse el agua ante eventos meteorológicos extremos, explicó a EFEverde el ingeniero Tomás Sancho.

*EFE.-* En las construcciones hidráulicas debe primar la filosofía de protección contra el riesgo, aunque nunca se consiga la seguridad absoluta, señaló el experto a propósito de las recientes lluvias torrenciales y la respuesta de las estructuras diseñadas para la contención del agua. 
Según Sancho, miembro del comité de Agua, Energía y Medio Ambiente del Colegio de Ingenieros, España cuenta con un importante sistema automático de información hidrológica, con pluviómetros y controles en embalses y estaciones de aforo que siguen los caudales de los ríos en sus puntos más significativos. 
Son datos en tiempo real, dijo, encaminados a gestionar las zonas de acopio, según la afluencia de agua prevista.El control del agua, insistió, debe hacerse "donde conviene", con un buen conocimiento del entorno, estudios de desbordamiento, área de acondicionamiento amplias y asegurando la resistencia de diques. 
Las dos "herramientas básicas", subrayó Sancho, expresidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, son la predicción, en base a lo que esta lloviendo, y saber cómo y dónde se acumula el agua."Es lo que nos permite tomar decisiones para manejar embalses y agotar resguardos y organizar modelos de predicción", agregó tras recordar que desde 2007 se trabaja en una cartografía nacional de zonas inundables en la que se apoya la gestión del espacio fluvial. 
Todas las zonas de "riesgo potencial" están señaladas en el mapa, incluidos los ríos "antropizados", modificados o canalizados por el hombre, que nunca olvidan su cauce original."El río reclama su espacio", subrayó Sancho, quien resaltó la importancia de rescatar las indicaciones que avisan al público de los cauces de los ríos, aun secos, o de aquellos que discurren en entornos urbanos, como en Valencia y Sevilla. 
En toda nueva actuación urbanística, agregó, se exige un estudio de innundabilidad, en el que se debe tomar en cuenta las series históricas de precipitación y su frecuencia de retorno.Los sistemas de presas, de las que hay 1.200 en toda España, son los mas efectivos para controlar el agua, pero de su adecuada gestión depende que la distribución eficaz y eficiente, aunque nunca sin riesgos, puntualizó. 
"Siempre hay que contar con la fuerza del agua en la construcción", precisó Sancho, quien mencionó los "super diques" y otras estructuras diseñadas para impedir roturas bruscas. 
Hace diez años, recordó, en Miranda de Ebro, el diseño de contención resistió ante un inusual incidente por la apropiada respuesta ante potenciales inundaciones y subidas y bajadas de agua. 
Además, en los estudios de inudabilidad que se elaboran, explicó, se intenta identificar grandes áreas de actuación o de inundación controlada, para que no se registren en zonas urbanizadas ni se aumente el torrente al final del cauce. 
Hay que tomar en cuenta, también, la altura de inundación y la velocidad del agua en su trayecto, por si es necesario activar programas de protección civil o evacuación. 
Aunque se han identificado los "puntos rojos" de mayor peligro en la geografía española, Sancho precisó que "muchas veces el problema está donde menor cuidado se ha tenido" y que son las zonas de Levante las que corren más peligro, por registrar tormentas y riadas rápidas "tipo flash" asociadas a los fenómenos de convección típicos de su geografía. 
Sobre el cambio climático y la posibilidad de que afecte en la proyección de edificaciones de control de agua, Tomás Sancho indicó que es un comportamiento que aún no es evaluable en los datos disponibles, pero reconoció que es recomendable "extremar la prudencia" por la frecuencia y cierta regularidad de las lluvias extremas. 
El periodo de vida útil de las estructuras hidráulicas oscila entre los 20 y 25 años de puentes y canales y los mas de cincuenta de las presas, que aún así alargan su funcionamiento con la necesaria inspección, mantenimiento y adecuación estructural. 
Por eso la "llamada de atención" del Colegio de Ingenieros sobre el presupuesto estatal destinado a las presas. "El que no acude a la gotera, acude a la casa entera", precisó el experto, a favor del menos costoso mantenimiento preventivo. 
En control del agua, apuntó, los españolas son herederos de los árabes "primorosos" y los romanos "efectivos", dos culturas que abogaron en la península por el aprovechamiento "quieto y pacífico de las aguas", un recurso inestable e irregular en el espacio y en el tiempo al que todos tenemos derecho.

----------

